# Housing question!



## TheMossyMan (May 31, 2016)

So I was wondering, I'm thinking about getting a red tegu baby. When it gets to be an adult will this be acceptable. A 8x4x4 foot no roof cage, with a door on the side so that it is like a play pen. Inside I would have towels on the floor and humidifiers a big water dish and a hide, I would also have a heat lamp over a basking spot. ( the reason for this is easy clean up and I can go inside the cage.


----------



## Jamesandmttegus (Jul 8, 2016)

Ya if you have the right humidity you should be fine


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 8, 2016)

All the better if the floor of the enclosure is around chest-high so that you can see each other closer to eye-to-eye.


----------

